
Microsoft's Windows 10 licensing fees forces manufacturer to ship with less RAM - epsylon
http://www.dramexchange.com/WeeklyResearch/Post/2/4118.html
======
slrz
> Microsoft’s new license fee formula and the demands from the computer
> vendors have forced DRAM manufacturers to make plans to restart production
> of 2GB modules, which were originally destined to be phased out.

This is ridiculous.

~~~
dTal
The same sort of license conditioning restricted "netbooks" to the absurdly
low resolution of 1024x600, effectively killing them.

------
imrehg
> Microsoft for the first time calculates its OS license fee based on a
> device’s display size, memory capacity and HDD/SDD storage capacity. The
> formula also factors in device type and will be different for tablets,
> notebooks and desktops.

This feels quite strange. The OS itself is the same in all cases, isn't it? So
just make them pay different amount because "we can"?

~~~
x5n1
If you don't like it go ahead use Linux, kill you business ;)

~~~
imrehg
How is this addressing the "same product - different price" issue?

(by the way, I'm using Linux myself on a Lenovo laptop that was sold without
OS, was awesome, better hardware than the corresponding Windows lineup at the
time)

------
pravda
Less demand for memory means memory prices go down. Thank you Microsoft!

~~~
yuhong
What is fun is that the 2GB memory modules use different x16 4Gbit DRAM chips.
Interestingly, I hasn't seen any DDR4 DIMM/SO-DIMMs based on x16 chips, not
even 8Gbit ones. Are they really not allowed?

